# Vintage Shiminao Bantam reels



## Xbassman (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice vintage Shimano Bantam series reels, circa 50's I think. 100 & 1000 n maybe 1 more. Interested....drop me a msg. Never seen salt water. In Texas 254-729-2633 after 12 noon.


----------

